# Climbing Tree Stand Advice--help me buy one!



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys/gals - I have lived in AK and CO the last 8 years so I have not used climbers for a while just b/c the hunting there really didn't require it. I grew up in KY using climbing treestands and the last one I bought was a Ol Man Grand Vision back in 1999--that stand is back at my brother's home in KY and come to think of it...its the only climber I have ever used. The stand has been great...I have definitely got my monies worth out of it but its time to get a new one.

I want to buy a new stand to be prepared for next season and was considering the new Ol Man AlumaLite CTS. Does anyone have any feedback on this stand? Good/bad...all inputs welcomed. To give some reference, I am 6'8", 240 lbs. Thanks!

http://olmanoutdoors.com/stands/climbers/ALCTS


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I have the cts and love it. The new cable system is nice. You can go to Mike's outdoors and.try one out. My advice would be to try several brands out and see what you like the best. Being you like the ole man style you can't go wrong with the cts, not sure where your located but you can try mine out one evening if you would like.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Do yourself and your family a favor and get a Summit.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Summit Titan!! Awesome stand. I threw every ol man stand I had away "5 of them" after the 3rd one broke.

Given your size listed,... the Titan will be the best option for you.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

summit.....end of thread!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i used an ole man this week... never felt more uncomfortable in my life.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Summit Goliath, is the only stand that I care to ever own. I sat 5 hours today and was never uncomfortable.


----------



## Crop Doctor (Sep 3, 2011)

Summit Viper Pro .... love it. Most comfortable stand I've sat in.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Do yourself and your family a favor and get a Summit.


 
that is the truth,hands down!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> that is the truth,hands down!:thumbup:


X4,5,6,7........ Which ever you choose, wear a safety harness!!! If you choose an Ole Man/Vision over a Summit, make sure each time you go out you relay your GPS coordinates so ifin you fall we know where you are!!!:shifty::whistling:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had ol mans forever and love them. The cts is fine especially the aluminum. The only problem I have with them is the bar on the front of the stand has to be flipped everytime you pack it up if you hunt with the bar as a foot rest. That's the only negative I have for it. I may be different but they are comfortable to me. I sat in it for 9.5 hours yesterday but then again I have never sat in a summit either.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Edit on my previous statement, once I got to the top of the tree, the ole man climber is comfortable, but going up or down the tree was very nerve racking. I wore my harness the entire time.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I only hunt from the Cougar Claw Bubba. I have climbed with about all of them and the only other stand that I would purchase besides the Cougar Claw is a Summit. You won't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Are the Ol Man's prone to breaking?

Surprised that so many guys are against them...thought they were more popular in the South????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I've had a few friends fall from ole man stands. All wearing their harness thank God.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I've had a few friends fall from ole man stands. All wearing their harness thank God.


what seemed to be the recurring theme with the fall/failures?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Pins breaking. I believe they had a recall on them.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

oh snap...that is not good!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Like I said earlier...I have only owned one stand...the older Grand Vision Ol Man...

Why do you guys like the Summits so much?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Ol Man problems that I have witnessed.

Poor grip on tree
Arms pinch your sides
Cold Ass with the net seating
Pins either breaking or slipping out

To name a few

The advantages to the summits are,

They grip the tree great
They are super comfortable
No pins on the cable system

etc...


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Does Mikes Outdoors carry the Ol Man's and Summits?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sure they do. You can also check out Outcast.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Outcast has summits and ole mans.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Fairly new to the area---Outcast?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Summit!!!

I've owned my summit for 2 years now and it is the most comfortable stand I have every sat in. I can sit for hours in that thing. Plus, I used to own an Ameristep which has pins like the ol mans and one day when I was climbing up one of the pins broke and I almost fell 30ft. In the summit, their cables are slipped into a fitting and if one breaks it'll slide down to the next one.

I have the summit viper ss. Bought it cuz it was the smallest one they had at the time and I'm short and don't need much room. 

Buddy of mine is 6'4" 350lbs and he uses a Summit Goliath and it holds his big a$$ easily. We called Summit to make sure it would hold him and they told us that it would have no problem holding him. When they test their stands, they attach them to a pole the same way you would a tree and hang 750lbs of dead weight on the shooting rest or the front part of the stand for a month. They haven't had one fail yet. She said they rate them for 350lbs just because it is a little lest than half of what the stand will actually hold.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Outcast hunting and fishing on barrancas, go see James fink


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

you reckon Outcast is open tomorrow on MLK day?


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

what type of safety harness system do you guys recommend?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Positively open,... wouldn't be good to close on days that people are off and want to go fishing.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Hunter Safety System


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys - thanks so much for your inputs. I plan to go check out the stands tomorrow at Outcast--enjoy the holiday, kill a buck! 

I head out to Aghanstan in a week but want to be geared up and ready for next season. 

Next question - what type of game camera do you recommend?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Be safe on your travels,... thank you for your service. The guys at Outcast will take care of you.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Does the Cougar Claw have a bar that comes up and supports the seat? I think I can see something like that in their online catalog??? I hope not.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I think that may be the foot rest your looking at. Is it T shaped?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know this is from a few years ago and I know that Ol' Man has changed things, but I keep hearing people say they have had an Ol' Man climber forever and I think they may want to investigate this further.

NEWS ARTICLE BELOW 

Jurors in Indiana have awarded a Lafayette woman $157 million in a lawsuit against the makers of a tree stand that malfunctioned, resulting in her husband’s death.

Jurors deliberated for about an hour before reaching the verdict in Tippecanoe Superior Court.

Carol Simonton filed the lawsuit in February 2006, about four months after her 42-year-old husband, Timothy Simonton, was found hanging from a tree where he had been scouting for deer.

Simonton’s attorney, Mike Phelps of Bloomington, said he suggested a $100 million award during closing arguments in the trial. He said he did not know how jurors reached the $157 million amount.

The complaint had sought $6,000 for funeral expenses and $1.5 million for lost wages based on what Timothy Simonton would have earned over 30 years.

No one representing the defendants — L & L Enterprises of Hattiesburg, Miss., Ol’ Man Tree Stands of Jay, Fla., and TSR Inc. of Pace, Fla. — showed up for the trial.

Tim Carley of Hattiesburg, Miss., who was listed as a registered agent for L & L Enterprises on the online court system, said he was unaware that the company had been sued and hadn’t been involved with the company for about a year.

The Associated Press left a phone message seeking comment from Ol’ Man Tree Stands and TSR Inc.

TSR Inc. recalled about 9,000 Ol’ Man tree stands and about 500 replacement pin sets in 2007 because the locking pins could unexpectedly fall out, resulting in a fall, according to a news release from the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. The recall also was mentioned on the company’s answering machine.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Do not overlook Treewalker


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Summit, Summit, Summit!!!!!!! Viper, Titian, Goliath can't go wrong with any one of these, but go with a summit


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Jdog said:


> what type of safety harness system do you guys recommend?


I have a tree spyder, I like it a lot.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

No bar for the seat on the Cougar Claw. The really cool thing to me about the CC stand is that the seat is fully detachable, so if it looks like rain you can pack the seat out with you. I cover a little real estate, so I am limited to a couple of stands that I can use. The Bubba works great for those of us that are full figured!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's prolly gonna be the CC or the Titan but I am leaning towards the CC. 

Man...I have used my Ol Man for the last 12 years...its hard to think I won't be using it any longer or buy another...but some of the reviews of them breaking has me majorly concerned!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Pigsdaddy said:


> No bar for the seat on the Cougar Claw. The really cool thing to me about the CC stand is that the seat is fully detachable, so if it looks like rain you can pack the seat out with you. I cover a little real estate, so I am limited to a couple of stands that I can use. The Bubba works great for those of us that are full figured!


Those completely detachable seats are great to use as replacement seats got the summits and ol'man stands. I have a cougar claw seat in both my ol'man ladder stands.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Summit is what I use. love it. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

Summit! Best climber ever.


----------



## ajbell (Dec 28, 2011)

Between my dad, brother and I, we have 6 ol man tree stands and we love them. We have never had any problems with them. I tried a summit once and returned it after the first time using it. Everybody has there own favorite and I'm not talking bad about summit stands, they are just not for me.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

My friend is still in re-hab after 3 weeks falling from an Ol Man Stand . The pin came loose and he tumbled backwards about 15 feet . Broke hip in 5 places and cracked ball joint he said " take a gun and shoot him if it happens again " because the pain was just too much . Which ever stand you buy saftey harness is a must going up and coming down . I fell 3 years ago using an Ol Man I did have my saftey harness on a few scratches & ego hurt but needless to say the Ol Man is gone . Use an API & a Summit now and feel pretty safe . I wear my harness when I'm in a ladder stand all it takes is one slip . Good Luck


----------



## Harry Tang (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys
I have using buckshot brand for 20 years ,no problem at all.
Hunt in lowndes connty,alabama


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Cougar Claw and love it, there great stands.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

*ol man*

are the new ol' mans breaking/failing or are these older ones?

I love the design of the Ol Man foot/rifle bars...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

pretty sure it's not the newer ones... really bothers me when someone posts that "they have had an old man for years and love it" Guy I knew is dead now - fell from an ol'man, If you have an older model please head the warnings


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Harry Tang said:


> Hi guys
> I have using buckshot brand for 20 years ,no problem at all.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> X 2


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I still have 2 buckshot equalizers and they are awesome. They are a little bulky going in and out of the woods, but they are the most comfortable stand sit in.


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

*climbing stands*

I own 3 different ole mans, a summit viper, a bear claw and an API supreme. I am 60 years old and the API supreme is the most comfortable stand i've hunted out of. I bought this stand in 1999 after heart surgery because it was light. In November in Illinois I hunted out of this stand from 1 hour before daylight till 1/2 hour past dark thirty and was never uncomfortable, and I weigh 220 lbs.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Trust me man get a summit...you will not regret it!


----------



## westflgator (Dec 28, 2011)

I like my Tree Walker better than my Summit Viper. They are both great stands but the Tree Walker has several advantages. It has more room, yet it weighs about the same. It's just as comfortable (maybe more so because it's roomier than the Summit). I like the shooting rail better, and you can hunt facing the tree or with your back to the tree. The best thing is the Tree Walker will climb any kind of tree with ease. It doesn't matter if it has hard or soft bark. The draw back is that it cost a little bit more.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys - I really love the functionality of the Ol Man design...rifle rest and footbar. 

My question at this point is...Have any of the newer Ol Man's been breaking?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

No jdog, I think the pins that were causing the issue were switched out in 2009. With the.new design, it is impossible for the pins to back out if used correctly


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have owned Summit, Cougar Claw, Ol Man, tree lounger, trax...you name it....I have used API grandstand supreme for the last 15 years. 9 out of 10 Summit Viper users that I let borrow one of my API's really dislike the Summit afterwards....Whatever stand you decide on just make sure you use a Hunters Safety System and you will live to voice your opinion some day also!!!!


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Buy an API supreme lite,user friendly and safe.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

BREAK, BREAK...Ol Man just came out with a new stand, The Drone...looks like it has some unique industry first features...decisions...!

http://olmanoutdoors.com/stands/climbers/Drone


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The biggest problem with the ol man stands is comfort. The arm design dlways pinches in on you when climbing smaller trees. The new design does look pretty cool


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

i never had a problem with the arms pinching me but I have typically only climbed oak trees and a few other big trees in KY...sycamores, etc...

Are the pine trees prone to being small and hence the arms pinching in you?


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

:whistling: 6'8" all you need to do is lean on the tree your already up there!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

cone said:


> :whistling: 6'8" all you need to do is lean on the tree your already up there!


That is some funny chit right there...


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Jdog said:


> BREAK, BREAK...Ol Man just came out with a new stand, The Drone...looks like it has some unique industry first features...decisions...!
> 
> http://olmanoutdoors.com/stands/climbers/Drone


Son of a b...... I should have waited. That looks real nice


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The pines arent all small, but when I need to climb a smaller tree the squeeze in on you when sitting with your back to the tree. Now on the other hand, if you sit facing the tree, they are very comfy provided you have the seat and backrest


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 3 ol mans, 3 API, 2 summits. I leave stands in areas and just move them around based on deer movement and scouting. If I have to walk a long ways I take the ol man stands because they're lite. The oldest ol man I have is 9 years old. I paint my stands after every year and replace the pins in the ones that use them. People have fallen from most every stand either because of failure of equipment or hunter error. DO NOT DISCONNECT YOURSELF FROM YOUR SAFETY FROM THE TIME YOU LEAVE THE GROUND UNTIL YOU STEP BACK OFF TREE. The only stand that has ever broken on me (knock on wood) is a ladder stand that I climbed at another person lease that had to much lean in it. I'm blessed that I get to spend more time than most in the woods from the midwest to the south but the key is the saftey system. Good luck to all


----------



## tcrabtree (Nov 29, 2010)

*Ol Man*

JDOG, As mentioned Earlier.. For your family's sake, don't buy an Ol man.. After hearing MANY horror stories about them for years, I fell 15' in my neighbor's Ol man this season & Landed flat on my back.. I know a fella from Jay that lost his life in 1 also & others that have fallen from the Ol man climbers.. They do not grip the Hardwood trees well, cables are saggy causing the stand to "slip" if not positioned right & pins are prone to breaking/backing out.. Its my fault for not wearing a harness but the stands are just not safe IMO... Summitt or CC all the way!


----------



## bigbucks1012 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the ol'man alumalite cts and it works like a charm. i have never had any trouble with slipping or the pins coming out. No matter what stand you climb with you should definitely be cautious, but i have never felt uneasy when climbing with my cts. Also the new drone looks very cool!


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

*www.treewalkerstands.com*

You couldn't give me a climber that is not built in America with 100% American parts. Treewalker is and so is Cougar Claw. Summit is not !
What is your life and mobility worth ? Its also crazy to buy any Ol'man. A couple of years ago 5 hunters in Alabama lost their lives due to faulty China made Ol'man stands failing.
Think about your family,you at least owe them that much !


----------

